# Pokémon Legends Arceus leaked 9 days prior to release



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 19, 2022)

To the surprise of... Nobody...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 19, 2022)

@shaunj66 come on, dude.
I submitted this almost 2 hours ago 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-legends-arceus-leaks-one-week-ahead-of-release.606421/


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 19, 2022)

I got already. So called "free shops" already have it.


----------



## Kazalber (Jan 19, 2022)

This is exactly what I was expecting to read today when I was logging in


----------



## djpannda (Jan 19, 2022)

Im on it.. Mean .... nooo


----------



## Glyptofane (Jan 19, 2022)

Memoir said:


> To the surprise of... Nobody...


Still makes me feel like a jerk waiting on a legit preorder.


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 19, 2022)

I already found it lol, starts with ru and ends with tracker


----------



## SDA (Jan 19, 2022)

Not this thing again...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2022)

Lol and nothing of value was lost


----------



## ChaoticPumpkin (Jan 19, 2022)

At this point there should be news when Nintendo games haven’t leaked early lol


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Still makes me feel like a jerk waiting on a legit preorder.


I have it preordered on the eshop.  I figured might as well continue buying digitally.  I don't have the room for a bunch of boxes either.  I'm almost running out of room for ps4/5 games.  anyway, after selling that exploitable switch, I have an extra 1TB micro sd card to fill up, so it's fine.  after my phone bill, I'll only have like $20 in the bank.  spent way too much this month.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jan 19, 2022)

fucking lmao go figure
no wonder nintendo piracy is so high compared to other companies


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 19, 2022)

Well, well, well.... @Noctosphere


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jan 19, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Well, well, well.... @Noctosphere


HOW?!?! teach me your secrets magic man


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 19, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Well, well, well.... @Noctosphere



Lmao man with the magic globe.


----------



## peteruk (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm not personally interested in the pirate copy of this game but at the same time I've no sympathy for N at all. They constantly shut down home brew's and other type sites and fleece loyal collectors for every penny with special editions and fixed high prices.

Zero sympathy.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 19, 2022)

i just want an answer if this is going have online battle's and/or co-op. if not i'm not going buy it this time around stupid eshop say's it's online for 1-2 player's so i don't know what's going on.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 19, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> i just want an answer if this is going have online battle's and/or co-op. if not i'm not going buy it this time around stupid eshop say's it's online for 1-2 player's so i don't know what's going on.



They shown trading in a recent video.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 19, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> HOW?!?! teach me your secrets magic man


He's the leaker


----------



## Jayro (Jan 19, 2022)

Aaaaaaaaand.... Downloading with VPN turned on.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 19, 2022)

Memoir said:


> He's the leaker


Or he knows who the leaker is.


----------



## JavaScribe (Jan 19, 2022)

Seems like Nintendo has had a lot of games leak early. You'd think they would figure out how they're getting out and then fix it... whether it's an employee leaking them, or just really bad security policies, it can't be THAT hard to fix the issue, right?


----------



## zoogie (Jan 19, 2022)

JavaScribe said:


> Seems like Nintendo has had a lot of games leak early. You'd think they would figure out how they're getting out and then fix it... whether it's an employee leaking them, or just really bad security policies, it can't be THAT hard to fix the issue, right?


Full digital distribution. Coming as early as next console generation.


----------



## MochaMilk (Jan 19, 2022)

It's ironic. Nintendo's mascot is a plumber, yet the company has a terrible leaking issue.


----------



## AlexMCS (Jan 19, 2022)

The .NSZ is under 3GB, nice.


----------



## JavaScribe (Jan 19, 2022)

zoogie said:


> Full digital distribution. Coming as early as next console generation.


There's gotta be a way to make it a little harder to crack. Then again, Nintendo.


----------



## wartutor (Jan 19, 2022)

Does this game have the full pokedex or is it another half ass game with the same old encounters over and over. If its not full fuck it i wont buy it....who the fux am i kidding i will still probably buy it lol.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

Shurre Wish I could Hack My OLED Switch ......  one day ...maybe ...one day ... ... poo !!!!


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 19, 2022)

I wonder...anyone who _got_ this game early, how fun is this game? Is it gonna be worth purchasing and downloading?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 19, 2022)

This is a actually good thing for folks to see if it's actually worth it or not, for them.


----------



## ZeroFX (Jan 19, 2022)

already playing.


----------



## diggeloid (Jan 19, 2022)

How does this keep happening lol? Bad security, rogue employees, or both?


----------



## zoogie (Jan 19, 2022)

JavaScribe said:


> There's gotta be a way to make it a little harder to crack. Then again, Nintendo.


I'm honestly surprised they don't at least do release day crypto unlocks for carts like they do with digital titles. In a post-covid world, it can easily be assumed almost everyone is online, even kindergarten aged Pokemon tykes.


----------



## glencoe2004 (Jan 19, 2022)

There are only three things certain in life: Death, Taxes, and Nintendo games leaking before release date. And I'm not so sure about the first two.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 19, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> fucking lmao go figure
> no wonder nintendo piracy is so high compared to other companies


Or it could be that people (pirated included) like Nintendo games more.


----------



## Issac (Jan 19, 2022)

I look forward to this game so bad! Instabuy if things were different, but one day I'll sink my teeth into it


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 19, 2022)

JavaScribe said:


> Seems like Nintendo has had a lot of games leak early. You'd think they would figure out how they're getting out and then fix it... whether it's an employee leaking them, or just really bad security policies, it can't be THAT hard to fix the issue, right?



Stores break release date. So, no. There's a few options and they're all terrible.
A: digital only
B: require an online check to launch a physical game
C: only have games delivered to stores day of, or more likely past release because it'd be nearly impossible to have them all coordinated.

It's an issue for Nintendo because they're Nintendo. As much as dumbasses cry and bitch, they still latch onto Nintendos teat and suck it dry every single release because they make great games. People don't care as much to leak other games, but it does happen for console games. 

And frankly? It's not worth caring. It'll still sell millions. An overwhelming majority of switch owners are legit, as always.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 19, 2022)

peteruk said:


> I'm not personally interested in the pirate copy of this game but at the same time I've no sympathy for N at all. They constantly shut down home brew's and other type sites and fleece loyal collectors for every penny with special editions and fixed high prices.
> 
> Zero sympathy.



They don't shut down ANYTHING that doesn't violate their IP rights. Justifying piracy with "My favorite company that makes products that I love to death is evil!!!!" is as old as piracy itself. Nintendo management has a responsibility to its shareholders to protect it's valuable IP and it does not matter even slightly whether their fans like that or not. And NO ONE IS FLEECED because NO ONE is FORCED to buy a 24 carrot gold Peach figurine/Amiibo!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 19, 2022)

JavaScribe said:


> Seems like Nintendo has had a lot of games leak early. You'd think they would figure out how they're getting out and then fix it... whether it's an employee leaking them, or just really bad security policies, it can't be THAT hard to fix the issue, right?


It's probably not one employee, but a few dozen that would be able and willing to leak games this early. Anyone high enough up in the ladder of distribution to have access to the games that early could do it, and there are too many possible points of egress for Nintendo to easily find the culprit(s).

What I do know is. Individual stores typically don't get games until a few days ahead of release (giving some margin of room for delays and shipping items out to customers), but warehouses belonging to chains etc. can get them weeks in advance as they need time to ship them out to all the individual stores. Anywhere between the warehouse and your local store, a game could just "fall off the truck".
And there are a number of people who would have had access to the warehouse and could've taken a copy during the time it's there, and even silently put it back after dumping if they were extra ballsy or just wanted to avoid it being discovered as quickly.
Even if the owner of the warehouse knew who did it, they might not report it back to Nintendo if they're in on it or they're bribed.
And if the warehouse owner isn't being helpful there's not much Nintendo can do, unless they don't mind cutting off the supply to that warehouse entirely, which could potentially cut off access to their games to every single store in a chain, which could mean a lot of profit lost for Nintendo.


----------



## HeartFullaNapalm (Jan 19, 2022)

Here's my initial findings (not gonna try emulating anymore and just play on the Switch itself for now).

Tried in Ryujinx at full screen, crashed when entering name.

Tried in Yuzu, black screen after entering name.

Tried in Ryujinx windowed mode, entered name, game boots but doesn't load any characters or Pokemon. Saved game. Copied save to Yuzu.

Game boots into the save on Yuzu and you can see your character and Pokemon. Yuzu crashes when trying to throw a Pokeball.

Ryujinx with vsync off unlocks the framerate but speeds the game up. Pressing left on the d pad goes across twice in a menu, and the cutscenes seem sped up. Yuzu with vsync off still ran at 30fps.


----------



## youwilldienext (Jan 19, 2022)

kek


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 19, 2022)

started to play now and... shit... they still not invented the super advanced voice acting technology on Lazy Freak lands. Game still is dialogue box based...


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> started to play now and... shit... they still not invented the super advanced voice acting technology on Lazy Freak lands. Game still is dialogue box based...


Because Pokemon still makes the most money out of merchandising, not games or anime. These games will always be half-assed , just enough to keep you going but never enough to be a true masterpiece. They don't need to, money comes from different branches.


----------



## Joeynator3000 (Jan 19, 2022)

Since it's this game, don't really care...just tell me if I should bother or not, recent Pokemon games have been mediocre, not counting the spinoff New Snap. lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2022)

People can afford a console and or a PC during a shortage and pay a premium, but oh no, a game at msrp is simply too expensive


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 19, 2022)

Fun game indeed



Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 19, 2022)

tying it in a totally legal manner rn the game runs really badly in handheld, probably around 25 fps-30 FPS with nothing onscreen. Graphics kinda remind me of an itch.io unity game


----------



## YuseiFD (Jan 19, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> HOW?!?! teach me your secrets magic man


He's the leaker....


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jan 19, 2022)

JavaScribe said:


> There's gotta be a way to make it a little harder to crack. Then again, Nintendo.


People like us just think this, but tbh not a lot of people have CFW on their switch. Nintendo's main audience is kids from the smartphone generation, who barely know how to use a computer. 

Even with the CFW, they have several mitigations to minimize the loss: updating is a really tedious task, and they also block pirates from playing online. These 2 things deter a ton of people from using CFW.

3DS was a whole other issue: Freeshop using their own servers and nearly no bans and permanent CFW even with updates. Kids just had to get their console "modded" once from someone, and they'd be good. Freeshop and whatever else they wanted was there with no worries.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2022)

trying it on ryujinx, stuck at the first saving screen where they say i can turn off autosave whenever i want, just after choosing the language


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 19, 2022)

i'm playing it and yet it's growing on me despite people calling it hot garbage


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 19, 2022)

cashboxz01 said:


> People like us just think this, but tbh not a lot of people have CFW on their switch. Nintendo's main audience is kids from the smartphone generation, who barely know how to use a computer.
> 
> Even with the CFW, they have several mitigations to minimize the loss: updating is a really tedious task, and they also block pirates from playing online. These 2 things deter a ton of people from using CFW.
> 
> 3DS was a whole other issue: Freeshop using their own servers and nearly no bans and permanent CFW even with updates. Kids just had to get their console "modded" once from someone, and they'd be good. Freeshop and whatever else they wanted was there with no worries.


yeah if their paid P2P was worth using, Sony does better than that


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2022)

It seems to freeze at random moments on ryujinx
It first froze on the screen explaining autosave
I restarted
Then it froze on Game freak logo
Restarted
Froze at the beginning
Froze at the language selection
Now it froze during the intro with the bright light
Totally random freeze with ryujinx :'(


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 19, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> It seems to freeze at random moments on ryujinx
> It first froze on the screen explaining autosave
> I restarted
> Then it froze on Game freak logo
> ...


check the reddit, switch pirates or something. There was a guy there sharing a save file after the crashing points. I did nor grabbed myself because I'm playing on console, but you should give it a try.


----------



## HalfScoper (Jan 19, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> i'm playing it and yet it's growing on me despite people calling it hot garbage


Because all those who cry didn't play the games since the first came out and are not fed up with walking from gym to gym over and over. This game finally brings some fresh wind to the franchise, of course the little kids will call it garbage, like with every other game that gets released nowadays.
"boohoo the graphics are bad, boohoo the price is unjustified" and so on, since politics and companies started to listen to every retard that opens his mouth those retards got more and more since they got the audience for their bullshit.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 19, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> check the reddit, switch pirates or something. There was a guy there sharing a save file after the crashing points. I did nor grabbed myself because I'm playing on console, but you should give it a try.


wow so there's an anti emulator AP baked in getting some nds day vibes from this good thing it doesn't happen on real hardware


----------



## WG481 (Jan 19, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol and nothing of value was lost


Well, Arceus was a major development in the series. I'm actually willing to pay full value for this. It looks amazing.

Sure, Nintendo has pushed out bad content like SEGA with Sonic, but this is something that looks way better.

So yes, something of value was lost.

-----

Aside from that:

*GOSH DANG IT*
Why can leakers not just stop for a while?
I'm expecting BOTW2 to be leaked ahead, and then suddenly every pirate in the world unites.


----------



## Working_Goose (Jan 19, 2022)

Why is so much in the Nature purple?
Graphics are meh... But i love the gameplay and the story so far

6/10
(Pls, update the graphics  )


----------



## AlineP (Jan 19, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Still makes me feel like a jerk waiting on a legit preorder.


All physical copy games leak. With a catch: when the game is very antecipated people want to share the game online. When the game is niche like Cruis'n Blast no one leaks even if they get a copy before.


ShadowOne333 said:


> @shaunj66 come on, dude.
> I submitted this almost 2 hours ago
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-legends-arceus-leaks-one-week-ahead-of-release.606421/


They don't like you


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 19, 2022)

Looking at some of the leaked Pokémon Hisuian forms.. I thought some of them didn't look that good at first, good to hear that the in-game models are better than those still models.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2022)

So I tested on both yuzu and ryujinx
And... on ryujinx, there are lot of missing models
Right after the intro with Arceus, I saw a blue-shaded screen
Then... nothing...
Several seconds later, many yellow light started moving around

However, on Yuzu, during that blue-shaded screen, we can see Dawn/Lucas falling in the sky, trying to catch their Arcphone

There are a lot of graphics glitches during that scene, but at least, I see my freacking character


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2022)

Cancelled my pre-order for this to put it on Kirby Forgotten Land instead.  Time to find out if I made the right choice.


----------



## sley (Jan 19, 2022)

Oh nice a free demo

Edit:
Strong first impressions, let's see if this will get overshadowed by bdsp sales wise.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jan 19, 2022)

No wonder that site is down.
edit. 

It's up again


----------



## Valwinz (Jan 19, 2022)

it did leak and all the stuff people say were true less pkm than freaking pkm gold we really are going backwards


----------



## JavaScribe (Jan 19, 2022)

Hells Malice said:


> Stores break release date.


Right, I forgot about physical distribution. Of course I'd forget, it's only a _very significant factor_.


----------



## Axido (Jan 19, 2022)

Played it for the last two hours. Gotta say it looks as bad as you would expect from a GF game. That being said, the gameplay is still enjoyable. It's just kind of a letdown that there are now obedience checks for Pokémon you caught yourself (normally those only apply to traded Pokémon). But that's probably still better than being overleveled early on.

When it comes to difficulty, I liked the game so far. It's not exactly a Souls game, but rather challenging nontheless, especially compared to other recent Pokémon games.


----------



## itchigo (Jan 19, 2022)

LOL thank you.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 20, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> @shaunj66 come on, dude.
> I submitted this almost 2 hours ago
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-legends-arceus-leaks-one-week-ahead-of-release.606421/


Shaunj66: 
_*ignores*_


----------



## cobjak (Jan 20, 2022)

Hope soon for resolution and graphics mod


----------



## Kaz050 (Jan 20, 2022)

It's Pokémon go just on switch but with a hub is all nothing to see move along.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jan 20, 2022)

Kaz050 said:


> It's Pokémon go just on switch but with a hub is all nothing to see move along.



lol


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jan 20, 2022)

Dang Nintendo, there's someone you need to fire. This is getting embarrassing.


----------



## Ralkila (Jan 20, 2022)

Good i hope this game does bad and game freaks either gives the license to a new developer or retire the franchise, new kiddos are insufferable trying to defend this joke of modern pokemon on the switch (with the slight exception of snap2)


----------



## Kunty (Jan 20, 2022)

Ngl I kinda like the game. If they could implement some of the gameplay mechanics into the next gen then it'd be pretty perfect.


----------



## SirCorn (Jan 20, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Cancelled my pre-order for this to put it on Kirby Forgotten Land instead.  Time to find out if I made the right choice.


I respect this


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 20, 2022)

Dax_Fame said:


> Dang Nintendo, there's someone you need to fire. This is getting embarrassing.


It's most likely not internal to Nintendo, there's always small shops to break street date. Back when I lived in Paris there were a few goto places for that. In fact it was barely a secret.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 20, 2022)

It could use more trainer battles of course, but the game isn't half bad so far.  Having no unnecessary transition to wild Pokemon fights in the overworld is nice, so is being able to move the trainer around to get a different angle during those fights.  I don't love how repetitive some of the research tasks are, but you can catch 5 of the same Pokemon in like a minute flat so it's mostly fine.  Genuinely shocked at how short load times are for this game too.


----------



## Deleted member 577889 (Jan 20, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol and nothing of value was lost


no offense but your avatar suggests you're the least credible person to judge the value of something.

I talked to one furry guy the other day. He was claiming that his childish drawings of animal-like people pissing are "art", and that he is under the "LGBT umbrella".

What is wrong with you people? Did you get hit on the head the wrong way?


peteruk said:


> I'm not personally interested in the pirate copy of this game but at the same time I've no sympathy for N at all. They constantly shut down home brew's and other type sites and fleece loyal collectors for every penny with special editions and fixed high prices.
> 
> Zero sympathy.


who do you have sympathy for, though? "Sony bad because they censor", "Nintendo bad because they I don't even fucking know".

Corporations are the reason why you're able to enjoy these things. And you don't seem to be enjoying anything. Maybe time for another hobby?


----------



## Kanakops (Jan 20, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Cancelled my pre-order for this to put it on Kirby Forgotten Land instead.  Time to find out if I made the right choice.


you did brother


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 20, 2022)

How many times does a pokemon game have to leak early? Y'ALL BE THIRSTY!


----------



## johndoegba (Jan 20, 2022)

Use Ryujinx. It works fine and it is the better emulator anyway!


----------



## LightBeam (Jan 20, 2022)

Black screen on yuzu and models missing on Ryujinx, can't see my character so yeah, guess I'll wait a few hours for patches to come


----------



## ertaboy356b (Jan 20, 2022)

Now you get youtubers streaming the game for "free" at 60FPS lol


----------



## Youkai (Jan 20, 2022)

ertaboy356b said:


> Now you get youtubers streaming the game for "free" at 60FPS lol



wtf ? 

Guess now Nintendo and Gamefreak and whatever have the perfect way to get their lost money back includig lots of extra money when they sue those guys


----------



## Xzi (Jan 20, 2022)

Kanakops said:


> you did brother


Yeah there are some good improvements here and there, but overall still feels like they're trying to stretch 5 hours of content out into 25.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 20, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yeah there are some good improvements here and there, but overall still feels like they're trying to stretch 5 hours of content out into 25.



Ture ... as seen in the trailer before already you get "quests" like catch 25 of pokemon a then catch 20 of Pokemon b withouth getting seen, whatch pokemon c do 20 times attack x .... kinda stupid and I really hope this is only optional and not required to advance in that awfull weak story.

I know there was never a really good story behind Pokemon but damn, you fall trough a hole into a differnt time and place and the prof just tells you "oh yeah my pokemon like you and you are probably a natural so complete my pokedex" ... not even any kind of "why am I here, how do I get back" nothing XD


----------



## Jayro (Jan 20, 2022)

This game is _HELLA _ugly...


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 20, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yeah there are some good improvements here and there, but overall still feels like they're trying to stretch 5 hours of content out into 25.


It's alright, but it should've been a 24.99 game at the most.


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2022)

Ugly textures but I don't even care. This has made me enjoy Pokémon again for the first time in forever


----------



## Jayro (Jan 20, 2022)

Chary said:


> Ugly textures but I don't even care. This has made me enjoy Pokémon again for the first time in forever


I really don't enjoy that they took away the whole _"You need to weaken the pokemon before you can catch it"_ gameplay mechanic from modern games. They screwed up the formula in my opinion.


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I really don't enjoy that they took away the whole _"You need to weaken the pokemon before you can catch it"_ gameplay mechanic from modern games. They screwed up the formula in my opinion.


They didn't though? Both stealth and traditional status affliction+red health are viable ways to catch different pokemon.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 20, 2022)

Chary said:


> They didn't though? Both stealth and traditional status affliction+red health are viable ways to catch different pokemon.


Oh, well I only caught the first 3 starters so far for the professor, lol.


----------



## zxr750j (Jan 20, 2022)

I've got a hacked switch, still gonna buy it...


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2022)

Ten hours in now. Can't stop playing lol. Thank you based retail street date breakers. 

Performance handheld is atrocious. Battles hitch and freeze. Docked is fine. 

Gameplay is very fun. The map is huge and you unlock more areas as you go. Seems like there's a lot of water areas so hopefully there's a surfing pokemon to unlock further in the story. 

Definitely takes some cues from BOTW. Side quests and a korok seed like gathering mission. Over 100 to find. Curious what it unlocks. 

Trainer battles are few and far between, no one has more than two mons ever. But it's still novel to see trainer battles every once in a while. 

The catching method blends old school pokemon with action gameplay really well. You can do either or, whichever you like, but some pokemon play by safari zone rules so they might run from a turn based battle. Very fun. 

Absolutely loving it. Glad I didn't fall for the negativity anti hype. Game freak is lazy but I think they did a great job with this one.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jan 20, 2022)

Chary said:


> Ten hours in now. Can't stop playing lol. Thank you based retail street date breakers.
> 
> Performance handheld is atrocious. Battles hitch and freeze. Docked is fine.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree for the most part. Only about 5 hours in myself. I do think it's really hard on the eyes though and for me, no music played for the entirety of the first research excursion, which didn't help the presentation, but otherwise, the mechanics are surprisingly fun, I think the resource gathering is really intuitive and non intrusive, and since catching pokemon is so snappy, haven't minded needing to catch several (so far). I wish the professor didn't look so terrible though, pulls me right out every time he shows up. I'm debating if I want to stop playing so I don't have to redo too much when I get the actual game.


----------



## defrb (Jan 20, 2022)

The graphics and the sound are both awfull. The only sound you hear are footsteps and sometimes 2 drums when you speak to someone. Never seen so bad sound design in a game. Graphics are like xenoblade on the wii, hopefully it got like 800 pokemon to compensate.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Jan 20, 2022)

I am almost certain that the game is in an semi-unfinished state just like BDSP 1.0.0 was.
There might be more fixes and better textures coming later in an update.
But that's just me on a lot of hopium, it's gamefreak after all and I might as well expect that they are not going to do anything.


----------



## Axido (Jan 20, 2022)

Chary said:


> Definitely takes some cues from BOTW. Side quests and a korok seed like gathering mission. Over 100 to find. Curious what it unlocks.


If you already played Gen IV, the game pretty much gives away the reward. I'd be surprised if it is not an encounter with a certain Pokémon that already had a connection to the item that makes you see those collectibles.


----------



## SommaCruz (Jan 20, 2022)

It always happens.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2022)

sadkawaii said:


> no offense but your avatar suggests you're the least credible person to judge the value of something.
> 
> I talked to one furry guy the other day. He was claiming that his childish drawings of animal-like people pissing are "art", and that he is under the "LGBT umbrella".
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but did someone hurt you in a previous life or something?  Maybe you should be less judgmental about people you never met and grow the hell up for a change, get a life outside of the internet. Thanks.

You don't know me or anyone else on here, your account is barely two months old, that doesn't give you the right to judge anyone. Don't like my dismissive attitude on Pokemon? Not my problem.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jan 20, 2022)

sadkawaii said:


> no offense but your avatar suggests you're the least credible person to judge the value of something.
> 
> I talked to one furry guy the other day. He was claiming that his childish drawings of animal-like people pissing are "art", and that he is under the "LGBT umbrella".
> 
> ...


mate, have a snickers
you're not you when you're hungry


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2022)

Darth Meteos said:


> mate, have a snickers
> you're not you when you're hungry



He's just upset because someone lit the fuse on Karen's tampon this morning


----------



## |<roni&g (Jan 20, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Still makes me feel like a jerk waiting on a legit preorder.


Learn from your mistake & never pre order a game


----------



## Canna (Jan 20, 2022)

@shaunj66 

For testing Purposes

Boots on yuzu885 Fine.  No issue


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm still going to but it and wait until release


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 20, 2022)

sadkawaii said:


> no offense but your avatar suggests you're the least credible person to judge the value of something.
> 
> I talked to one furry guy the other day. He was claiming that his childish drawings of animal-like people pissing are "art", and that he is under the "LGBT umbrella".



You talk about credibility then attack him over his profile picture?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2022)

Canna said:


> @shaunj66
> 
> For testing Purposes
> 
> Boots on yuzu885 Fine.  No





Memoir said:


> You talk about credibility then attack him over his profile picture?


Ignore him, he's just being a conceited jerk. People like him can fuck off.


----------



## Crazystato (Jan 20, 2022)

But how many mons are there to catch cause the list looks a little low


----------



## Esdeath (Jan 21, 2022)

played 3h myself now and it is what I expected. Gameplaywise it is ok and fun, but the ugliness really brings it down a lot, also the music remixes sound like shit IMO.
Don’t understand why Nintendo just doesn’t give Pokémon to some guys who know how to make a visually appealing game, Pokemon makes more money than anything else.


----------



## jedixscum (Jan 21, 2022)

I wonder how open world it actually is. I was hoping for a BOTW pokemon type game but I doubt it.


----------



## Kunty (Jan 21, 2022)

jedixscum said:


> I wonder how open world it actually is. I was hoping for a BOTW pokemon type game but I doubt it.


There are areas in the game so it's not proper open world but each area is pretty big. I can't actually put the game down, I'm really enjoying it and I haven't properly enjoyed a Pokemon game since I was a kid. I hope that they choose to bring this sort of gameplay over into the next gen games just with a bit of fine tuning. Less Ocarina of Time areas and more fully open BoTW. Plus note you can see shiny Pokemon roaming around. I've got a shiny Drifblim and shiny Geodude so far. Really wish I knew how to evolve my damn Qwilfish though.


----------



## altorn (Jan 21, 2022)

holy shit i'm already having fun. was skeptical with some of the mechanics and how it's monster hunter like, but it's pretty fun. i like how you can run around while in battle. lol
very few laggy sections, it's pretty much like BOTW visually.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 21, 2022)

jedixscum said:


> I wonder how open world it actually is. I was hoping for a BOTW pokemon type game but I doubt it.


From what I've played so far, it's pretty much fully open world outside of town.  You discover more and more encampments the further out you go, and then you can deploy from any of them.  You can ride Wyrdeer from the furthest encampment all the way back to town, but you can also just fast travel instead.


----------



## stanna (Jan 21, 2022)

What firmware does it need ?.


----------



## toxic9 (Jan 21, 2022)

why is the nsp (coverted) not recommended?!


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 21, 2022)

stanna said:


> What firmware does it need ?.


11.0


----------



## Angelus3K (Jan 21, 2022)

toxic9 said:


> why is the nsp (coverted) not recommended?!


I’m not seen any explanation for it but it works fine for me.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jan 21, 2022)

sadkawaii said:


> no offense but your avatar suggests you're the least credible person to judge the value of something.
> 
> I talked to one furry guy the other day. He was claiming that his childish drawings of animal-like people pissing are "art", and that he is under the "LGBT umbrella".
> 
> What is wrong with you people? Did you get hit on the head the wrong way?


Most furries will have more talent and be more relevant than you will ever be, so maybe you should take a chill pill. Didn't your parents tell you not to judge a book by its cover???


sadkawaii said:


> who do you have sympathy for, though? "Sony bad because they censor", "Nintendo bad because they I don't even fucking know".
> 
> Corporations are the reason why you're able to enjoy these things. And you don't seem to be enjoying anything. Maybe time for another hobby?


Nintendo bad because they shut down fan projects, price gouge, and charge way too much for games that frankly outside of maybe smash ultimate and BOTW, should cost less than 40 dollars. They also adopted the blue ocean strategy after the gamecube because they "couldn't compete" even though their previous failures were due to their incompetence when it comes to storage media. They also make crappy pokemon games like these and expect full price for that shit. also nobody was mentioning sony here so.... ????


----------



## SaberLilly (Jan 21, 2022)

Pokemon Legends Arceus: *Leaks early*
Absolutely anyone at all in the entirely of creation: *crickets chirp*

I admit I did pre-order the game though, this one looked too interesting not too.


----------



## anhminh (Jan 21, 2022)

It seem like the game is pretty solid and the only complain I ever see is just graphic.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (Jan 22, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> I got already. So called "free shops" already have it.


The Switch has Free Shop style Homebrew?

I've got the game also, I must say it's a very different experience from the traditional Pokemon play style, but I actually really like it! Will be investing more time into this one!


----------



## raxadian (Jan 22, 2022)

At this point I am starting to think Gamefreak is doing this on purpose to flag hacked Switched and get people banned. Of course that doesn't affect people running the game in  an emulator..


----------



## Basketto (Jan 22, 2022)

anhminh said:


> It seem like the game is pretty solid and the only complain I ever see is just graphic.



Idk If mines the unpopular opinion or im used to gamefreaks games looking like crap, but I half feel the opposite.
Gameplay isn’t bad, but things just seem rediculously repetative. Completing a pokedex was already tedious af in other games, having to battle/defeat catch & throw mud at a pokemons eye 20 times to get an entry loses its excitement after the first 10 times.
The story is basically 
-go complete a mission, return to the same base. The gameplay basically feels more like your passing time as opposed to actually being gripping or particularly enjoyable. Maybe Im not far in enough but the fact the new areas are literally camps, & their seems to be one village in the entire world(as primitive as it is)seems like fairly mediocre efforts were put into being creative. 
I feel like the art & visuals arent bad, could be better sure, but not terrible. 
If your looking to find botw quality gameplay though, think again.


----------



## Basketto (Jan 22, 2022)

raxadian said:


> At this point I am starting to think Gamefreak is doing this on purpose to flag hacked Switched and get people banned. Of course that doesn't affect people running the game in  an emulator..



I highly doubt it, 
If you get banned on a hacked switch, the only thing you lose is the ability to connect to Nintendos online servers.
Being banned does absolutely nothing to prevent those using piracy on hacked switches.
Apart from the fact that a large % of the people with exploited switches don’t care for nintendos poor online service, those that do have simple workarounds to prevent bans.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 22, 2022)

MikeyTaylorGaming said:


> The Switch has Free Shop style Homebrew?
> 
> I've got the game also, I must say it's a very different experience from the traditional Pokemon play style, but I actually really like it! Will be investing more time into this one!


It is called tinfoil and comes empty. It's up to you to fill with servers.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jan 22, 2022)

And this means I'm on a beware for more spoilers run on the internet. For als long as that is even possible


----------



## godreborn (Jan 22, 2022)

the game is preloaded on my system right now.  it didn't download till 7:22 last night for some reason.  it usually downloads a week prior at around noon.


----------



## Holybond (Jan 23, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Ignore him, he's just being a conceited jerk. People like him can fuck off.


Imagine having a singular anecdotal case for a furry and then thinking that applies to an entire group.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 23, 2022)

anhminh said:


> It seem like the game is pretty solid and the only complain I ever see is just graphic.


Yeah, I'd say even the graphics can look nice at times being that this is clearly based on the BotW engine and/or some of its assets.  The pop-in is killer though, as is the view distance and distant texture detail.  And of course FPS still feels like it's in the 20-25 range most of the time despite all that.  I look forward to when we can mod this game to the point of changing the in-engine settings.

When it comes to gameplay, it is undoubtedly the best single-player Pokemon experience released in a long, long time.  Now granted, that's not too high a bar to clear, but even compared to other AAA games, and more specifically open-world games, I'd still rate it quite favorably.  Somewhere in the 8.5-9 range, whereas I'd give Sword and Shield a 6.5 at best.  What makes it so much better are a few things: the way the economy works, the speed at which most actions/animations are performed in combat and out, and the battle difficulty.  On that latter point: that's correct, battles are more difficult overall despite having a lot fewer trainer battles in the game (my one gripe other than graphics).  Wild Pokemon have knocked out one of my own with a single normal effectiveness move when they were only 1-2 levels higher; not to mention how much stronger alphas are on top of that.

I had canceled my pre-order previously, but I'm now seriously considering picking up a copy at launch.  If nothing else, to try to help encourage the direction they've taken with this game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2022)

Holybond said:


> Imagine having a singular anecdotal case for a furry and then thinking that applies to an entire group.



Maybe people get off to being jerks to other people. Who am I to kink shame someone?


----------



## Holybond (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm the first one to dislike the recent pokemon games seeing as they've been dumbed down and are clearly not for me/a quick cash grab. This game while the graphics are pretty bad, it seems the the gameplay is pretty enjoyable, It's probably the most fun I've had with pokemon since BW/BW2. If they had released this instead of Scam and Steal..first. It would've been a pretty good first pokemon game for the switch. The detractors have their points, but most likely will never be satiated. Is it a crafting and pokemon huntathon? 

Yeah, but that doesn't make it any less enjoyable. I'm pretty sure they've even removed pokemon abilities just to make the game that much casual friendly. I don't really miss it, but they've at least put a serviceable amount of effort into the gameplay. All in all it's pretty alright.


----------



## Holybond (Jan 23, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe people get off to being jerks to other people. Who am I to kink shame someone?


People be crazy sometimes.


----------



## Valwinz (Jan 23, 2022)

kinda like the battle system and feels so odd to see the pkm attack and actually feel like they are hitting each other. 
Unlike how soulless it looks in sword and shield is not pokemon battle revolution tier animations but way better than the last 3 main pkm games.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Jan 23, 2022)

Holybond said:


> Imagine having a singular anecdotal case for a furry and then thinking that applies to an entire group.


I think most people haven't met any Furries at all, they just hear that furries are gross and roll with it. I'm not too fond of the art style myself but I don't hate them as people.


----------



## Holybond (Jan 23, 2022)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> I think most people haven't met any Furries at all, they just hear that furries are gross and roll with it. I'm not too fond of the art style myself but I don't hate them as people.


I haven't really met any traditional furries. They're probably around but I guess the fursuits only come out on special occasions. I don't dislike them as much as I used to, but I was younger and the anti-furry cringe compilations were a biased point of view. They were still funny, but everything these days has a layer of "cringe" applied to it. Might as well just enjoy what you enjoy as long as you're not hurting animals or other people.


----------



## Thurler (Jan 23, 2022)

Surprising no one. At least I can use this as a demo before actually buying the game. I was actually looking forward to how well (or poorly) the game would turn out to be, time to check it out.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 24, 2022)

Seems better than I expected from what I've been reading.
I wasn't expecting much, but since I managed to ban a pre-order for only 30€, wouldn't really complain even if it was subpar.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jan 25, 2022)

Watched the first mission, seems to be interesting and I might pick it up since the last pokemon I really liked was the first ranger game and gold. I wish it had gyro aiming though but I doubt they'd put gyro aiming given the special split joycon doesn't have one although maybe it will be like that mech game that had a split joycon but had gyro aiming added in later to the game.


----------



## cobjak (Jan 25, 2022)

Do modders are waiting for the official release, the day one patch or something like this?


----------



## NotEthanHobbes (Jan 25, 2022)

Reminds me of when SSBU leaked 2 weeks early.


----------



## lordelan (Jan 25, 2022)

I wouldn't have thought so but ... I really enjoy this game.
The only thing that really p*sses me off is that Charmander is not included. How *dare* they?!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 25, 2022)

lordelan said:


> I wouldn't have thought so but ... I really enjoy this game.
> The only thing that really p*sses me off is that Charmander is not included. How *dare* they?!


We all know very well that you don't care at all about Charmander...
What you really wanted was a Hissuian form of Charizard, right?


----------



## lordelan (Jan 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> We all know very well that you don't care at all about Charmander...
> What you really wanted was a Hissuian form of Charizard, right?


Close enough but Charmander is indeed my fav Pokémon. Along with Mew. Wait, is Mew in there? Gotta look that up.

Edit:


----------

